# Kommentare zu: Fangmeldung: Tolle Meerforelle aus der Flensburger Förde



## Anglerboard-Team (21. Februar 2006)

> Und Sie sind doch da!!
> soeben ist eine tolle Meerforelle aus der Flensburger Förde gefangen worden.
> 5.280 gr. bei 73 cm Länge. Ein echt toller Fisch. Unser Kunde Axel Krüger hat diesen Fisch auf einen Hansen Fight Blinker gefangen.
> Der Fisch lieferte einen tollen Kampf. Da wurde auch das kalte Wasser warm
> ...



Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Fangmeldung: Tolle Meerforelle aus der Flensburger Förde*

das mit dem tollen Kampf glaub ich nur zu gerne !!!!!  #6
von sowas träume ich auch noch diese Saison beim Schleppen ... :l
ein Traumfang !!!


----------



## JunkieXL (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Fangmeldung: Tolle Meerforelle aus der Flensburger Förde*

ICH WILL AUCH AAAAAAH DURCHDREH... Wieso machen die um mich nen Bogen?! Naja super fang kann man nichts anderes sagen .. wunderschönes Tier!


----------



## esox_105 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Fangmeldung: Tolle Meerforelle aus der Flensburger Förde*

Petri Heil zu der schönen MeFo.


----------



## Mepps (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Fangmeldung: Tolle Meerforelle aus der Flensburger Förde*

Ja super Fisch!!!

also soooo selten is son brummer auch wieder nicht!
pattex und ich haben jetzt in 2 Jahren zwei 10 Pfünder gefangen!|rolleyes 
und das ohne viel erfahrung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Fangmeldung: Tolle Meerforelle aus der Flensburger Förde*

Tscha, und ich warte nach x Jahren immer noch auf eine vernünftige Trutte über 60 cm :-((((


----------

